# 28RSS, it's here, in my driveway!!!



## fletcherdt (May 16, 2004)

Finally, we pick up our Outback, and I can "officially" join the Outbackers! Met a really nice lady who picked up her Outback today, too. She has been lurking on here before. It is wonderful! The colors in the 28rss are the Sidney Fawn, like the fifth wheels has, and the stereo system is awesome. I hope to see the West Coasters on the road, thanks for your help and suggestions everyone.







I will get pics up soon! Shake down on Tuesday at Yosemite!


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Congratulations









We are west coasters too sunny

action


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats!


----------



## campingtom170 (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the new 28RSS







. We are in So Cal and getting ready for a long summer of camping. Hope to see you on the road.

Tom sunny


----------



## lukn2doit2 (Jun 4, 2004)

congrats!!!! great shakedown trip planned! we're in the south east, want to see the west side soon in out OUTBACK!


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Congrtas







From another West Coaster.

Jim


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Way to go Fletch, we love our 28 rss. We'll be all over the Sierras as well as the Central CA coast this summer. Let us know if you are coming our way we'll keep our eyes peeled for you.

Congrats & have fun.


----------



## jlstew (May 29, 2004)

Congratulations, hope you have many great outbacking times. I am a west coaster in central CA and like Twins Make 4 I will be at the coast and Sierras all summer long, leave in one week for Lake Tahoe, can't wait. See you on the road.


----------



## Twins Make 4 (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey JL, we're thinking of Tahoe as well. Where are you planning on staying? We've been looking but it's be quite some time since I've camped up there.

Good to hear from you.


----------



## polygraphpat (Mar 4, 2004)

Welcome and enjoy!!


----------



## jlstew (May 29, 2004)

Hey Twins, hope you are enjoying the new trailer. We always stay at Meeks Bay Resort on the west side of the lake. There are only 10 or 12 sites with full hookups and plenty of dry sites. We have had our reservations since January, so I don't know what there booking is like. It is the only campground that you don't have to cross a road to get to the beach. Just step out of your trailer walk 50 yards and you are in paradise. We are leaving the 22nd







of June and will return the 29th







well rested and ready to work! I think this is the web site 
http://www.meeksbayresort.com


----------

